# whats your rep range?



## deep85

*how many reps?*​
1 RM 00.00%3-5 2613.27%6-8 7437.76%8-10 7638.78%10-122010.20%


----------



## deep85

Whats everyone typical rep range? No doubt been asked before but why why not do it again :whistling:

Me personally stick to th 5-8 range...realistically its the 5-6 but if i can squeeze an extra few out i will

i seen a skinny guy in the gym with 10kg doin 30 plus dumbell curls today and i suggested 2 him maybe he should up the weight and he looked at me lke i had 2 heads :cursing:


----------



## apple

yes same here mate .

10-14 for warm up 2 sets then 6-8 maybe a superset to finsh the excercise...


----------



## Big Kris

8 - 10 depending on how heavy im going


----------



## xpower

between 5 & 20 depending


----------



## Ninja

15 to 1


----------



## engllishboy

1-5 for compounds

6-10 for isolations

15+ for abs


----------



## deep85

so pretty pointless poll by the sounds of it haha!


----------



## cbaynham

usually stick to 5-8 reps.


----------



## JoePro

6-12 is my favourite. But 5 as of right now lol


----------



## gearchange

4 warm up sets of 10 reps starting at 40k-60-80-100,then 5-6 reps at 140k then 1rm at 170k.I find to many heavy reps hinder strength gains.


----------



## BoxerJay

My rep is "I will become famous soon enough" 

To be serious, it varies but mostly 8 - 10 or 10 - 12


----------



## deep85

any one ever do 21's for ther bi's?


----------



## MarkFranco

deep85 said:


> any one ever do 21's for ther bi's?


I hope not


----------



## CoffeeFiend

MarkFranco said:


> I hope not


21's just look kinda gay tbh

And about rep ranges surely it depends which muscle group your working? 6x15 on legs wont do some guys but 6x20 on a small muscle group like bi's is over training to the equivilent of a full weeks worth of bicep work if you see what im saying


----------



## Fatstuff

Been messing around with rep ranges been reading wendlers 531 I'm not following it but I like the idea of training for strength with low rep ranges 1- 5 then taking some of the weight off and smashing 8 - 12 reps few times. Enjoying it but too early to tell wether it makes a difference


----------



## deemann

i change my reps every 6 weeks 4-6,6-8,8-10


----------



## Deads

Depends solely on goals.

As bodybuilders 6-12 is the ideal rep range. Personally I like to attack all types of muscle fibers, the two main been fast twitch and slow twitch. So I mix it up. Change is what makes us grow.

Compounds - anything from 1-12

Iso's - 6-12

Deads - 1-8 when goings for failure, 10-12 when deloading.

Boom.


----------



## Ts23

3-5 at the min


----------



## luke80

I'm a fan of changing a routine, at the moment its 4-8 but often I get good gains at 8-12. Last year I tried the german 10x10 routine and loved it. I also did a few months on a routine of 16, 12 10 ,8 upping the weight accordingly, again it worked well.

I just think the body gets used to a routine and you need to change it regulary.


----------



## Hannibal lecter

I always do 5x12 but lookin at this I think I should up the weight n drop the reps.


----------



## eezy1

ive started mixing my rep range up for different excercises. for chest, shoulders and most back its usually 8-12 but for squats, deads ive started going heavy for 6. am tryin to get my legs to catch up as i ignored them for some time


----------



## stevolution

i aim for 8-15 depending on the body part an wot point of workout im at.


----------



## shinobi_85

60 - 70% of the time im between 6 and 10, then maybe the rest of the time i might go down to as low as 3 reps at times (with really strict form) or as high as 20, id especially go higher on newer exercises to get the form etc down properly,


----------



## dtlv

I used to vary it doing 3-5 reps a set for a while then 8-15 for a while - now I follow a heavy/light split with sets of 4-6 on the heavy days and 8-12 on the lighter days. I use the same exercises each workout.


----------



## Dsahna

These days it's 1-3,the very odd time it gets higher but it's mainly in that range!


----------



## ant-c

i do 3 sets of 10 reps , then lower weight do 20 reps lower again then do 30reps an lower again do 50reps, gets u pumped!


----------



## NICK_1

I've been doing Wendlers 5/3/1 so 1-5 reps on the main 4 lifts, squat, deads, bench, press then 6-12 reps for assistance exercises. Every rep range has it's place IMO.


----------



## IronMaiden

4-6 Bench deadlift squats row

8-12 arms + shoulders

25+ abs / 30 seconds non stop


----------



## barsnack

i go 3-5 for first 2 sets then 6-8, works for me


----------



## MarkFranco

ant-c said:


> i do 3 sets of 10 reps , then lower weight do 20 reps lower again then do 30reps an lower again do 50reps, gets u pumped!


Sounds awful


----------



## IronMaiden

Whatever the range is i make sure im burning or can just about finish the last rep.

Failure works for me....


----------



## Papa Lazarou

2 week - 20 rep sets

2 weeks - 12-15 reps sets

2 weeks - 8-12 rep sets


And then repeat


----------



## AdamSmith

Between 1 and 30/40


----------



## LennyST8

While were on the subject, does anyone know why the typical say 8-12 rep range is the most effective/commonly used?


----------



## johnnyg

ant-c said:


> i do 3 sets of 10 reps , then lower weight do 20 reps lower again then do 30reps an lower again do 50reps, gets u pumped!


50 reps? wtf is that about


----------



## GMme

4-6


----------



## maskill86

i do 5 sets at 6-8 reps i will do 60% 80% 100% 80% 60% but the 100% is normally only 3-4 reps


----------



## Bish83

maskill86 said:


> i do 5 sets at 6-8 reps i will do 60% 80% 100% 80% 60% but the 100% is normally only 3-4 reps


So technically your only doing 80-90% of your one rep max

It should be 100% effort on every rep.


----------



## GMme

:/


----------



## maskill86

i will do say on the bench 8 reps at 100kg 8 reps at 130kg and 3-4 reps at 150kg max and go back down y is that no gd?? seems to work 6/7 weeks ago i was max at 100kg now im incresin by the week


----------



## SeBb0

at the moment i train by feeling/when form brakes.. then in a few weeks go back to pyramid training 3,6,10,8,2 reps


----------



## switch

I work progression start at 5 reps work till I get 8 then up the weight and back to 5.


----------



## helicopter

ill do

4-6 reps heavy when strength training

or

4-6 then a body weight set for 10-15 reps for power endurance


----------



## Geonix

4-8 is most common sometimes 12-20 for back on reps for squeeze


----------



## barsnack

3-6 compounds...6-10 isolation excerises


----------



## Mr Mongol

depends mate

when i cut ,i do low weight at much reps as possible

when i bulk,i do much weight at low reps


----------



## MonsterMash

Max OT all the way


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

5-8 across. when I get up to 8 across I up the weights and go back to 5


----------



## NICK_1

I follow Wendlers 5/3/1 so reps go anywhere between around 3 - 10 on the main lifts and then 10 - 20 reps on assistance.


----------



## gymaddict1986

6-8 for me.keep meaning to go higher thoe.maybe 8-12.but my bloody ego cant handle it.knowing i would have to drop weight haha.


----------



## Breda

1-5 on compounds usually 5x5

6-12 for isolation


----------



## golfgttdi

deep85 said:


> any one ever do 21's for ther bi's?


I tried an excersise from flex last yr, 21's for bi's, first seven reps are from full stretch to half way up, next seven reps are full reps, last seven reps are from half way point all the way up. (all 21 reps performed with no rest)

Keep the weight pretty heavy too. left my arms screaming after it!


----------



## Maccy_89

Its varies but generally a warmup of 12-15 the 12, 10, 8 reps. I don't usally try upping the weight on the 12 rep set but try and push for more on the 10 and 8's. Any more than 10 reps on deadlifts/squats and you dont feel worked imo


----------



## zak1990

Mix it some 5-8, some 10-12


----------



## MURPHYZ

i put 8-10 for most stuff, but yep it does vary depending on exercises, sometimes less , and sometimes more


----------



## Clubber Lang

compounds,

12

10

6-8 failure.

isolation work, i go to failure each set.


----------



## NickR24

never go above 8 reps, and will drop to 1. low volume, max weight = most growth for me


----------



## mph

chilli said:


> 5-8 across. when I get up to 8 across I up the weights and go back to 5


Similar for me, I try and got for 3 sets of 6 at the moment and when I cando that with good form I up the weight.

Change my routine every 3-4 months which inludes chanign rep range. This is the lowest amount of reps I've done and tbh I haven't enjoyed it, I find I get more niggles/injuries, much prefer 8 or 10 reps.


----------



## 19072

example for me

squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

lunges 3x10

sldl 3x10

calves 5x5

so its a mix of 5-10 reps


----------



## Cythraul

Going to steal a quote from Jim Wendler,

"When in Doubt, 5x10"


----------



## j-man

4sets of 10


----------



## MarcFraz1

5-8 reps on compounds and 10-15 on isolation!


----------



## doylejlw

1- 50. For most part do 5-12 reps though.


----------



## stealthy

5ish reps for squats and deads, 8ish for bench and 12ish for everything else


----------



## Chelsea

Personally I chose 8-10 but its really 8-12.

Very rarely do I go under 8 reps on anything now unless i am feeling like Superman (on Tren).


----------



## Hayesy

apple said:


> yes same here mate .
> 
> 10-14 for warm up 2 sets then 6-8 maybe a superset to finsh the excercise...


x2 feel the burn


----------



## Wevans2303

1-6 on the big 3 and 6-15 on the accessory work.

Warm ups at the same rep range.


----------



## guvnor82

6-8 mostly change it it up every now and then also like doing doubles and singles on deads


----------



## mal

high reps 30+ per set super sets ,drop sets,no lower than 12 on bench.

great way to pack on muscle and avoid injuries.


----------



## Ash1981

mal said:


> high reps 30+ per set super sets ,drop sets,no lower than 12 on bench.
> 
> great way to pack on muscle and avoid injuries.


Really? that high?


----------



## Need2Grow

I mix up low and higher reps within every session, throwing in a drop-set to anything thats lagging.

Example on chest/bicep day:

Bench press - 5X5

Incline DB Press - 3 X 8-10reps

DB Fly - 3 X 8-12reps

Any bicep work - 10-12

Defiantly higher reps for isolation work anyway


----------



## BodyBuilding101

1-50, just depends on what im training tbh....tomorrow legs and i find 50 reps with moderate weights works them better than 6-12 etc


----------



## shane278

Highest is 8, lowest is 4.


----------



## eezy1

6-15 but usually 8-12


----------



## diddler

Stronglifts..5x5.. nuff said


----------



## Malibu

10-12

12-20 for legs/calves


----------



## shoulders

3x8 heavy as i can lift


----------



## B.I.G

Should really pyramid your rep ranges and by that I don't mean 12-10-8 rep ranges on the same exercise/day. What I mean is you should go through cycles of endurance, hypertrophy and strength.

This example would be for someone looking for hypertrophy:

Probably 4 week endurance of 12-15 rep range then 8 weeks of hypertrophy of 7-11 rep range then 4 weeks of 5-7 rep range for the strength. Have a week off for rest then go back to the bottom of the pyramid again with endurance.


----------



## man_dem03

y3t

first week no heavier than 5 reps

second week 8-10

third week high volume. 15 reps, drop sets, supersets, negatives, normal into reverse grip etc

then repeat that 3 times so routine is 12 weeks long.

then change exercises and do the same for another 12 weeks

best training ive done as i never get bored week to week


----------



## Ricky12345

Around 12 reps on everything apart from dead lifts squats and bench as I like to go for as heavy as I can Normally fail around 6


----------



## Davidmc1961

deep85 said:


> Whats everyone typical rep range? No doubt been asked before but why why not do it again :whistling:
> 
> Me personally stick to th 5-8 range...realistically its the 5-6 but if i can squeeze an extra few out i will
> 
> i seen a skinny guy in the gym with 10kg doin 30 plus dumbell curls today and i suggested 2 him maybe he should up the weight and he looked at me lke i had 2 heads :cursing:


Rarely go above 5 reps.


----------



## corporates

rep range depends why i'm doing it really.

If i'm doing cardio and fat burning i do 15 to 20 quick reps and 5 sets of each, not in your poll mate.

If on mass then two medium sets of 10 reps, and one final 6-8 until failure, if i can't manage failure then my weight is too low.

Doesn't matter what exercise, it's always the same.


----------



## Tassotti

5


----------



## Dazarooni

anywhere between 5-12.

However when doing 300kg deads and squats I aim for 0 reps and I hit that each time.


----------



## global

Usually always 6-10, sometimes I go up to 12 if I can squeeze out a few more. I found this article the other day, a good read on this topic - http://www.doctorpg.org/how-many-reps-to-build-muscle.html


----------



## biglbs

Always changing,from singles up to 20 plus per set,work the body


----------

